# 'Virus' qui souligne les mots en vert



## Nath786 (27 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Je m'inscrit tout juste car j'ai un problème quand je surfe sur le web: des mots sont soulignés en vert et font apparaitre de la pub. 

J'ai cherché sur les forums une solution, mais je n'ai pas réussi à résoudre le problème, donc peut-être qu'une aide plus personnalisée pourra m'aider. 

Je suis sous OS X 10.9.3
et Safari  Version 7.0.4 (9537.76.4)







Merci d'avance!!

Nath


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juin 2014)

bienvenue

sans doute un adware ( venu par une appli installée , une extension)

plein de sujets sur tests à faire pour déterminer le genre exact et comment virer le bidule

il y a même des sujets 100 % liens verts

utiliser  recherche avancée interne

ou google ( ou autre) restreinte au site de ce genre
site:forums.macg.co   termes de recherche


----------



## Nath786 (27 Juin 2014)

Bonjour Pascal,

je suis en plein dans la recherche avancée, et je trouve beaucoup de réponse du type "ça a déjà été traité" etc

ces "tests" auraient-ils des noms pour que je puisse faire une recherche plus efficace? 

Merci de ta réponse


----------



## osnola (27 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,
cela pourrait ressembler à celui-là http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/40107-adware-nav-links-sur-mac-os-lien-en-vert ( ce qui doit donner plein de mots clefs pour les recherches )


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juin 2014)

autres mots 
adware un navigateur tous navigateurs une session toutes sessions geneio extensions

le point central est de determiner où cette saloperie a agi
dans les fichiers de CE navigateur sur CETTE session , ou ailleurs tous navigateurs  ( fichiers session) ou  toutes sessions ( fichiers OS) via un launchagent un daemons un plug etc


----------



## Nath786 (27 Juin 2014)

J'ai testé la session de mon ami, et on retrouve le meme problème. 
Je telecharge firefox pour voir ce que ça donnera avec: a priori pas de traits verts...

merci pour les mots clefs

Merci pour le lien aussi;

j'ai essayé ca mais je n'ai trouvé aucun des dossiers décrits.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juin 2014)

Nath786 a dit:


> J'ai testé la session de mon ami, et on retrouve le meme problème.


donc ca sent l'adware installé niveau OS
et faudra examiner les plugs et dossiers niveau biblio d' OS
regarder par exemple entre autre les dossiers LaunchDaemons ou frameworks
( saloperie venue via une appli installée prise sur site naze , ou ...d'utilisation de la même extension naze sur les 2 sessions)


----------



## Nath786 (27 Juin 2014)

J'ai essayé la solution d'osnola en téléchargeant easyfind via l'app store, mais il n'a absolument rien trouvé.

 je suis maintenant vaccinée contre les téléchargements :/


J'ai trouvé le dossier LaucnDeamons
Il y avait dedans un fichier avec écrit geneio, je l'ai supprimé.
J'ai toujours le problème, donc je vais en chercher d'autres.


----------



## Breizh44 (27 Juin 2014)

moi, j'en ai seulement sur macg et quelques sites d'actes sur quelques mots précis.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juin 2014)

Nath786 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé le dossier LaucnDeamons
> Il y avait dedans un fichier avec écrit geneio, je l'ai supprimé.
> J'ai toujours le problème, donc je vais en chercher d'autres.


plutot  dans LaunchDaemons

ceci dit si t'as trouvé un fichier genieo dedans ca veut dire que c'est un adware de la classe geneio
chercher aussi dans
LaunchAgents ce qui s'y trouve


----------



## Tuncurry (27 Juin 2014)

BestMBP a dit:


> moi, j'en ai seulement sur macg et quelques sites d'actes sur quelques mots précis.



moi aussi, par exemple dans ce post, sur "l'app" store, mais je pensais que c'était lié au site d'ailleurs... Zut alors...

Ceci étant, si on ne trouve pas la parade, on pourra reskinner nos macs :


----------



## Nath786 (27 Juin 2014)

J'en suis finalement venue à bout grâce a un logiciel telechargé conseillé par un utilisateur du forum en mp. ce logiciel a supprimé quelquechose appelé "downlite" si je me rappelle bien. 

edit "presque" à bout... il en reste quelques uns. 

Je partage:

http://www.thesafemac.com/art/

Sinon, quelques images des fichiers que j'ai trouvé, si ça peut aider d'autres:





















---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h52 ----------




Tuncurry a dit:


> moi aussi, par exemple dans ce post, sur "l'app" store, mais je pensais que c'était lié au site d'ailleurs... Zut alors...
> 
> Ceci étant, si on ne trouve pas la parade, on pourra reskinner nos macs :



il me reste aussi cette "pub" sur le mot "app"

Oui, Hulk, ou Franklin la tortue


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Juin 2014)

Une liste de référence des fichiers à virer = http://www.thesafemac.com/arg-genieo/

Un sujet d'anthologie sous le clavier de macomaniac = http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/se-debarasser-de-genieo-1221219.html


----------



## ntx (28 Juin 2014)

Je n'ai jamais eu Genio d'installé sur ma machine et pourtant j'ai eu ces liens verts (et je les ai également vu sur mon PC au bureau).

La solution : ajouter un bloqueur de pub qui va filtrer le code de la page qui ajoute ces liens.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Juin 2014)

ntx a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais eu Genio d'installé sur ma machine et pourtant j'ai eu ces liens verts


Tu as eu un &#339;il de verre, mais pas de jambe de bois 

= moi aussi, c'est la première fois que je vois les deux poser problème en même temps sur le même Mac,
et traiter l'un ne permet normalement pas de se débarrasser de l'autre (la deuxième partie du message #12 le suggère d'ailleurs).


----------



## MaqueG (13 Juillet 2014)

Merci Nath786, je subis depuis des lustres ce problème, je viens d'installer le programme que tu cites,
tout semble nettoyé à présent,... espérons que ça marche sur le long terme,
un grand merci quoi qu'il en soit,


----------



## Nath786 (24 Juillet 2014)

contente si j'ai pu aider quelqu'un


----------



## yeyette (9 Août 2014)

Merci beaucoup, je prends le fil en route... j'avais le même problème que toi, c'est à priori règle... ;-) je rentre de vacances et pensais avoir chopé ça à l'étranger sur une connexion WiFi (suis parti sans et revenu avec...)... ça a l'air de fonctionner... je n'avais même plus accès à certains sites...
Encore merci


----------



## Locke (9 Août 2014)

yeyette a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, je prends le fil en route... j'avais le même problème que toi, c'est à priori règle... ;-) *je rentre de vacances et pensais avoir chopé ça à l'étranger sur une connexion WiFi (suis parti sans et revenu avec...)*... ça a l'air de fonctionner... je n'avais même plus accès à certains sites...
> Encore merci



Ca n'a rien à voir, c'est surtout le fait d'avoir téléchargé une application ne venant du site officiel d'un éditeur. Ne jamais téléchargé sur des sites comme Softronic, MacUpdate, etc.

Il y a une pelletée de messages concernant *genio* qui est une vraie saloperie et malheureusement avec des variantes.


----------

